# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > On-line игры >  Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare

## Sanych

*Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare*


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]




> Долг зовет. Уже в четвертый раз, но только теперь все будет совсем по-другому. Серия Call of Duty, нашедшая свое место под солнцем благодаря тематике Второй мировой войны, ставит перед тобой задачи, более соответствующие теперешним реалиям. Фашизм уступил место терроризму, стволы середины прошлого века — суперсовременному вооружению.
> 
> Сложная политическая ситуация в мире Call of Duty такова. Некие силы в России, жаждущие возрождения Советского Союза, готовят военный переворот, чтобы устранить демократическое правление. Для этого они прибегают к помощи своих арабских «коллег», обязавшихся отвлечь внимание всевидящего ока известных защитников свободы — НАТО. Но не тут-то было. У НАТО длинные руки, к тому же две: американские морпехи и британские SAS-овцы. В составе группы американского спецназа вам предстоит ударить по арабским экстремистам на их территории, Британия же отправляет своих сынов прямиком в Россию.
> 
> В Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare вас ожидают настоящая мужская работа, противостояние с безжалостным врагом, потрясающая динамика боевых действий нынешнего дня. Эпические батальные сцены с впечатляющим уровнем кинематографичности, сражения плечом к плечу с компьютерными напарниками. Жаркие бои на узких улочках восточных городов и широких российских просторах. На ваш выбор — более 70 образцов современного высокотехнологичного вооружения и самых разнообразных гаджетов.
> 
> И сногсшибательный мультиплеер. Разработчики из Infinity Ward готовят настоящий шедевр для поклонников сетевых побоищ. Игроки смогут выбирать себе персонажей различных специализаций — количеством до пяти — или создавать своих собственных. Для каждого класса доступно множество умений, открывающихся постепенно, по мере набора очков опыта. Огромный выбор карт, около 10 различных режимов игры — есть где развернуться!
> 
> *Системные требования*
> ...





*Кто играет???? Поделитесь мнением и опытом.*

----------


## Sanych

*Как подключиться к сетевой игре по гостевому Байфлай:*

*1)* Для начала нужна сама игра естественно установленная на ваш комп 

*2)*Версия игры должна быть не ниже 1.7 Патчи можно скачать с [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*3)* Нужен PunkBuster
PunkBuster - самообновляющаяся программа для предотвращения использования игроками читов в онлайн играх, разработанная компанией Even Balance, Inc. Она предотвращает использование читов путем отключения игрока от сервера. Подразумевается кик или бан пользователей. 
Его нужно запустить, нажать кнопку - Add Game/ В поле - Game выбрать из списка COD4, в поле - Game Path указать папку на вашем компе в которую установлена игра. После чего нужно будет обновить PunkBuster нажатием на кнопку - Check for Updates. *Обновление происходит только при включенном платном соединении с интернетом.* Сделать это надо один раз перед первым запуском игры.
Скачать PunkBuster - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 

*4)* Так как у многих пиратка, понадобиться рабочий ключ для сетевой игры. Скачать генератор ключей для COD 4 можно тут: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  

*5)* Далее нужно запустить игру с ярлыка для мултиплеера - iw3mp.exe Нажать - Войти в игру. Вверху посередине выбрать переключением через нажатие - Источник - Избранные серверы. Нажать - Новое избранное, и прописать следующие IP адреса:
86.57.151.14:28960 
86.57.151.14:28961
86.57.151.14:28962
86.57.151.14:28963
Добавяться 4 игровых сервака. Нажимаеш - Обновить список, обновиться информация, и будет показано кол-во максимально доступных игроков, и кол-во присутствующих там на данный момент. К примеру - 24(32) значит что играют 24 игрока из 32 возможных. А если 32(32) значит на этом сервере нет мест, жми - Обновить список и лови момент когда кто-то свалит и освободит место или вылетит из игры по другой причине.

Всё. Можно играть и говорить Санычу спасибо

----------


## Sanych

*Боты для COD 4.*
Кто хочет, может потренироваться сетевой игре на ботах. Игра проходит на тех же картах и с тем же оружием что и сетевая. Правда карта зависит от режима  Саботаж, Штаб , Командный бой и т.д. В каждом режиме обычно доступны 2-е - 3-е карты. Прокачка на ботах идёт в отдельный файл и не имеет отношение к вашему сетевому профилю.
Боты вполне реально играют. По крайней мере не совсем тупоё мясо 

*Итак здесь рассмотрим PezBot версии 007* 

Папку *PezBot* нужно закинуть в папку *Mods* установленной игры. Запустить игру. Выбрать - Моды - PezBot. Игра перезапуститься  в модовом режиме игры с ботами. 

После чего написать в консоли следующую команду: /set svr_pezbots число 
К примеру /set svr_pezbots 9 Не забывайте что вы будете +1 к числу ботов и того 10 игроков. Чем больше ботов, тем тормознутее они двигаются, а в месте с ними вся игра. 5 на 5 играть само то.

Далее жмём - Новый сервер. Выбираем режим игры и карту на которой будем играть. Карту лучше всего выбирать самую верхнюю в  начале, что бы не было проблем с запуском ботов. PunkBuster для игры с ботами должен быть отключен. Параметры ниже слова - Пароль, должны быть указаны - Нет. По крайней мере так советуют, иначе боты могут не включиться.

Нажимаете - Старт и мочите ботов. Или они мочат вас 

P.S. От себя добавлю. Боты эти рабочие. У себя проверял и играл с ними. Но не всегда они запускаются. По какой именно причине, пока не разобрался. Буду искать. Кто обгонит, можете написать точную инструкцию по запуску ботов. Я тогда выключаю игру полностью и делаю всё по новой.

*Скачать PezBot* - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Ссылка обновлена 26.12.2009*

----------


## Sanych

*Перки (дополнительные возможности)*




> *C4 x 2* :
> 
> Игрок получает 2 взрывчатки C4. Их можно бросить или приклеить на объектах, стенах, и т.д. и затем их взрывать детонатором. Это позволяет установить засады врагам в узкие проходы, или даже взорвать объекты, за которыми они находятся. Полезный хинт для С4 - заряд можно сдетонировать двойным нажатием кнопки "использовать" даже если в руках другое оружие.
> 
> 
> *Claymore x 2* :
> 
> Игрок получает 2 направленные противопехотные мины. Он может их поместить там, где он этого желает (лучше всего их закладывать в проходы, посещаемые врагом). Когда враг проходит рядом, мина взрывается.
> 
> ...

----------


## Sanych

*Расшифровка наиболее часто встречающихся кодов нарушений выдаваемых системой PunkBuster в момент кика/бана на серверах "Call Of Duty 4" и возможное решение этих проблем.*
Технические нарушения (расшифровка записей для админов серверов):





> #101 - Communication Failure- Отказ связи
> #102 - Communication Failure - Отказ связи
> #131 - Initialization Failure - Ошибка инициализации
> #132- - Ошибка протокола
> #141 - Distress- Затруднения (эта надпись показывает, что существует проблема с обновлением последней версией PunkBuster или существуют проблемы доступа к одному из Master PB Servers, находящихся в интернете, и возможно обусловлена проблемами фаервола, роутера и т.д.)
> Решение проблемы: переустановить PunkBuster из последнего обновления игры.
> Разнообразные нарушения игроками:
> 
> #111 - Bad Name- Неверное (неразрешенное) имя(ник)
> ...





Pешение проблемы: удалите читы/хаки с вашего компьютера и больше их не используйте, т.к. в противном случае, вы лишитесь своего CD-Key (если он у вас лицензионный) и будете НАВСЕГДА забанены по GUID
Если у игрока нет ни каких изменений в настройках игры, нет отредактированных файлов игры, не введен консольный чит-код, или не стоит чит-мод, то программа работающая с PunkBuster будет выдавать значение "0". В случае если администратор сервера вам сообщает что у вас положительный GUID это означает что он отличен от "0" и вам необходимо срочно покинуть сервер и решить проблемму (зачастую необходимо просто переустановить игру с полным физическим удалением всех файлов и папок предыдущей игры).

----------


## Banderlogen

Все стреляют, гранаты кидают наугад. Какой-то имбецил со снайперки гасит всех, включая своих. Суматоха, непривычно.

----------


## Sanych

Тут согласен. Большинство играет только за себя. Гранаты кидают куда ему захочется не глядя что там толпа своих уже. Своих мочат безбожно, и каждый считает себя правым. Или сидит пулемётчик, валит во врага. Ему через спину перепрыгивают двое красавцев и несуться чуть ли не с шашками наголо абы вперёд, а потом предьявы пулемёту что в своих попал.

----------


## maxzah

А вот тут у вас написано (в теме Как подключиться к сетевой игре по гостевому Байфлай)  - ''В поле - Game выбрать из списка COD4'' . А у меня там где список пусто. Если не верите пройдите сюда по этой ссылке - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] ! А во втоом поле я всё правильно сделал вот ссылка - 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] ! Пожалуйста помогите ! Не знаю что делать ! Вот уже как пол месяца пытаюсь в её пиграть ни как не получается ! Подскажите пожалуйста что нужно сделать что бы в списке можно было выбрать игру Call of Duty !

----------


## Sanych

А почему у меня версия панкбастера 3.4 а у тебя на скрине 2.7????? Ты где его брал??? Скачай себе мою версию - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## maxzah

Sanych помоги (плиз) ! Я скачал панкбастера 3.4 ! Потом включил платник нажал Add Game ! Потом выбрал из списка игру ! Потом оно автоматически нашло папку ! Потом там снизу я нажал снова Add Game ! Потом я нажал Check for Updates (оно потом там что обновило) ! Потом я выключил платник захожу в игре , всё отлично заходит ! Вот уже играю и РОВНО через минуту меня выкидывает и пишет - MAXZAH (это мой ник в игре) PunkBuster kicked player MAXZAH ( for 0 minutes ) ... Restriction : service communication failure : PnkBstrd.exe initialization failed . Вот что оно пишет ! Помоги плиз (очень хочется поиграть) !

----------


## Sanych

Подозреваю что панкбастер криво стал. Скачай и запусти эту штуку [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Потом по старой схеме обнови панкбастер.

----------


## maxzah

А со старым панкбастером не чего не делать ? А а после того как нажал Check for Updates , то платник надо выключать?  а потом надо (по гостю) заходить в игре прописывать сервера и играть ?

----------


## Sanych

Панкбастер обновляется только с платника. 



> Check for Updates


 означает - нажмите что бы обновить. Полностью всю работу с обновлением панкбастера надо делать через платник. А если будеш играть по гостю, можеш потом платник отключать, и сервера гостевые прописывать.

----------


## VanyD-2

А где сылка на Перки (дополнительные возможности)??(((

----------


## Sanych

Перки даются с уровнем, а не скачиваются с нета.

----------


## Xylugan

ай...по мне так что лучше по нэту поиграть в МВ2,там оружия поболей будет,плюс пресижи есть,хоть их качать и запарно)))40 к за такую игру отдать и не жалко,что насчет 4,то играл в нее может быть полгода,сначало было нормально,а потом надоело играть на пабах)))Ушел оттуда,потом опять вернулся потэстить Р700 по сравнению со снипами МВ2)))Поиграл еще месяцок)Разных фишек поузнавал,потренился со снипом,и ушел опять)))5 КоД по нэту тоже сила!!!Попробуйте,хоть там уже не так много людей как раньше...)

----------


## Kiril

*Sanych*, Помоги разобраться,обновляюсь захожу в игру подключаюсь к серваку,запускается игра и меня сразу выбрасывает или прописывает ошибку типа у вас проблемы с файлом iw_11.iwd

----------


## Stych

возьми файлы iw_7.iwd - iw_11.iwd у тех у кого идет игра ИЛИ удали их (предварительно сохранив) может поможет.

----------


## Sanych

Kiril, так и сделай. Должно помочь. У меня этот файл iw_11.iwd весит 144 Мб. Так что на диал-апе я его скинуть не смогу.

----------


## Kiril

*Sanych*, Еще вопрос по платнику играю все нормал как только начинаю играть по гостю играю где то с минуту потом выбрасывает с игры и пишет типа того kicked.... 30 pixed помоги разобраться да и насчет прошлого совета спасибо помогло.

----------


## Sanych

На госте у меня такого не было. А вот сейчас у меня Сети+ и там такую ошибку заметил один раз. Пока не понял что это было.

----------


## Kiril

Да и по гостю нашел только 5-6 рабочих серверов если знаешь больше подскажи.P.S.те которые ты давал в начале уже проверял.

----------


## maxzah

93.84.114.197:28960
93.84.114.197:28961
Сервера [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] ( не первом сервер , я админ ) .

----------


## Kiril

> 93.84.114.197:28960
> 93.84.114.197:28961
> Сервера [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] ( не первом сервер , я админ ) .


У меня карт таких нету дай сылку на карты если можно по гостю

----------


## maxzah

Вот качай с ФТП ftp://93.84.114.197/cod4/maps.rar , потом , после скачки карт распаковываешь карты с файлами ff - в папку zone --- russian/, а файлы iwd в папку майн....

----------


## Kiril

Спасибо

----------


## saksuzur

Здравствуйте, уважаемый администратор на 28963 серве включено голосование, играть невозможно, так голосят, что нельзя доиграть практически ни одну карту, да и играют получается только на 3-4 картах. да еще и кикают если нормально играешь ( я читами не пользуюсь бывают прострелы). сервак обалденный, но голосилка аж бесит, половине не нравиться, не могли бы вы её отключить?

----------


## Sanych

Тут нет людей отвечающих за сервера COD байфлая.

----------


## saksuzur

спасибо большое!

----------


## sharap

спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! только ссылка на keygen не пашет (в инете нашел другую и заработало...........)

----------

